# applying vinly to linen



## fresh010 (Apr 4, 2007)

can i apply vinyl to linen material? (thermo flex plus) and is there a different process i should use?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It might be worth testing out on a small piece of linen material (like from a craft/fabric store).

If I tried it I would increase the pressure. I'm not sure how linen would hold up under the heat. Hopefully someone else might see this and have more experience to share.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I wouldnt think twice about applying vinyl to linen. Its 100% cotton, you will get texture from the linen weave, but other than that, you shouldnt have any problems.

but like Rodney said, test a little piece on the inside where it wont be seen.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Robin said:


> I wouldnt think twice about applying vinyl to linen. Its 100% cotton, you will get texture from the linen weave, but other than that, you shouldnt have any problems.
> 
> but like Rodney said, test a little piece on the inside where it wont be seen.


I didn't know linen was 100% cotton. I guess that's my new thing learned for today


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Linen isn't cotton, it's flax. Both are natural fibres, but they're not the same thing. Linen isn't a weave (like satin for example), it's a fibre. Linen is often seen in a somewhat coarse plain weave.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes its flax, but it is also cotton.....I just went and checked all my linens, they are either 100% cotton, or cotton/rayon/silk blends.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Interesting. I just checked mine and the label says 100% linen.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Maybe this will help clear up some of the confusion. Linen is from the Flax of the plant -


----------



## fresh010 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thankz A Lot Guys! I Felt Like It Wouldnt Be A Big Deal But I Wanted To Make Sure Before I Made A Mess Of A Nice Shirt!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I've had customers try this with transfer paper with mixed to not good results, mainly because of the higher application temperature and dwell time. You might be ok with the heat transfer vinyl, just be sure to find a material that is good for nylon. The reason that I recommend this is that traditionally materials being applied to nylon have a lower temp and shorter dwelll time to apply. This is ideal for your application. Good luck


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Robin said:


> Yes its flax, but it is also cotton


No it's not. That's like saying apples are also oranges. They're different plants (in both cases ).



Robin said:


> I just went and checked all my linens


When you say "linens" do you mean bedsheets and so forth? You do realise those are rarely made from actual linen these days? In that context it's just a slang term.

If you check your *actual* linens you'll find they're all made from... linen.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, I think you're using linen in the same way Australians use the word manchester. Which, incidentally I find hilarious, given Manchester is an industrial hell-hole, and not in the least spring-time-cotton-fresh.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

> When you say "linens" do you mean bedsheets and so forth? You do realise those are rarely made from actual linen these days? In that context it's just a slang term.


yes, thats exactly what I meant, and what I was thinking of when the op mentioned linens. 

sorry folks


----------

